

Why Escalators Bring Out the Best in People - jericsinger
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=why-escalators-brings-out-best-in-people

======
zachc
Maybe Red-Cross should have their donation page start from the bottom of the
page and scroll upward? That would be a cool A/B test.

